# tuning a whisker biscuit



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Is it the same vane on each arrow? Is it maybe contacting another part of the bow also? ie..cable etc

I've never witnessed anyone getting marks on their vanes from the WB.

JP


----------



## raceguy (Jun 22, 2005)

If it's kinda a black streak in the vanes then it could be the biscuit. Make sure you rotate/align the arrow so the vanes only pass through the brown whiskers (I'm assuming it's a newer biscuit) and not over the black ones on the bottom. The brown are softer whereas the black are for support and are stiff.


----------



## EsoxJohnny (Jun 30, 2005)

A biscuit generally leaves light colored markings on the fletchings, but it won't effect the performance and usually won't wear any further. If you are getting black marks then you are probably getting contact somewhere else. I have seen guys shoot a ton of arrows cock vane down through a biscuit because they simply didn't know any better and none of their arrows had black marks.


----------



## MKD (Feb 8, 2003)

Derek I had the same problem with my left fletching getting marked up and I found out it was hitting the biscut bracket. To correct this problem I had to lower my knock because it was forcing the arrow down upon release. Put some red lip stick on the fletching getting marked up and shoot, this will help to find out where it is hitting on the rest (if it is hitting the biscut bracket) You can see what mine looked like from the attached picture. Hope this helps


----------



## TexasJaxon (Apr 13, 2010)

I know this thread is five years old, but it answered a question I have been searching out an answer for, for over a week. I am shooting blaser vanes, orange cock vane and yellow hen vanes. I have black streaks on both my yellow hen vanes, almost the same as pictured, and couldn't figure out why.


----------



## WiregrassArcher (Feb 11, 2010)

*Change your rest*

I know I am going to upset a lot of WB lovers out there. but you need to put that thing on a kids bow and get something that doesn't contact your vanes at all. Of course, if you have a low poundage bow, then ignore my post completely. There are two reasons that I will resist putting on a WB unless someone absolutely demands it:

1. A WB transfers forward hand motion into the arrow from the time you release the string all the way till the nock passes the WB. So any shake, and slight movement, anything at all, will directly affect the flight path.

2. The heat/friction generated from the whiskers warps and alters the plastic fletching.

3. Everyone knows about the Archers Paradox. The whole reason we pick specific spine stiffness for our particular bow. The arrow MUST (yes, I said it, it must) flex once the launch cycle starts. A WB resists the arrows natural, and designed need to flex.

Now like I said, low poundage bows (40# and lower) this doesn't apply to as much if you're not competing with them. But if you have a high poundage and fast bow, the best advice I can give is to stay away from them. At a minimum, get something like the Hostage rest. but truly you need to move on into a drop away. There are several great DA's out there that will give you the full containment like a WB but the benefits of a drop away.

Just my opinion though, I'll get off my soap box now.


----------

